# Bootsangeln auf Kreta?



## dorschjoe (26. Januar 2005)

Hat jemand Infos über Angeltouren mit Boot,habe gehört in Plakias
könne mann mit Fischern zum Angeln fahren.
Bin aber über alle Infos was das Angeln betrifft dankbar(andere Tipps über Kreta lese ich auch gerne).
Fahre mitte Juni in die nähe von Panormo für 2 Wochen.

Gruß Andreas


----------

